# RMI über WLAN schneller als über LAN



## Guest (28. Mrz 2008)

Hallo liebe Gemeinde.

Ich habe kleine Experimente mit Java-RMI gemacht. Dabei habe ich einfach Datensätze von einem Rechner zum anderen gesendet und die Zeit gemessen. Dabei zeigte sich die Übertragung per WLAN paradoxerweise als doppelt so schnell. 

Ich habe die Tests oft genug wiederholt, Plausibilitätskontrollen vorgenommen und kann auch bei der Zeitmessung davon ausgehen, dass sie einwandfrei funktioniert. Die Datensätze wurden auch in annähernd gleich großen Happen übertragen. Ein ähnlich gelagerter Test über eine JDBC-Verbindung (statt RMI) übrigens ergab das, was man vermutet hätte, nämlich dass dort WLAN etwas langsamer ist.

Gibt es einen Erklärungsansatz, warum eine RMI-Kommunikation via WLAN schneller funktioniert? Liegt's am Netzwerkprotokoll?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## HoaX (29. Mrz 2008)

die wichtigen infos fehler mal wieder: was für lan? was für wlan? mit welchem code wurde getestet und zeit gestoppt?


----------



## masta // thomas (30. Mrz 2008)

Übrigens kann es auch Java unabhängige Ursachen geben wie ein falsch konfiguriertes Netzwerk.. 
Wie ist es denn allgemein mit Datenübertragung, z.B. Dateien kopieren, hast du da mal ein Vergleich gemacht?


----------



## tuxedo (31. Mrz 2008)

Grundsätzlich kann man wohl nicht sagen, dass RMI eher WLAN statt LAN in Sachen Geschwindigkeit bevorzugt. 
RMI benutzt intern (hab mir den Sourcecode schon zu gemüte geführt) stinknormale Socketverbindungen und schaltet sogar für den "schnelleren" Betrieb den Nagle-Algorithmus ab. Ob WLAN oder LAN ist dem Algo hierbei egal. TCP/IP sowie jedem anderen Protokoll auf einer so hohen Schicht ist es, betrachtet man mal das OSI Modell, auch egal ob LAN oder WLAN. 

Irgendwas muss also an deiner allgemeinen Konfiguration nicht stimmen.


----------

